# And then there were Four



## Blyre (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

While I don't have pics ready, I still wanted to introduce you to my little buns, Speedy and Smokey.

Speedy was born on 6/4/2006 and came into my home on 7/16/2006. She isa Netherlands Dwarf and is a black and white bunny. She is very livelyand loves to be held though not picked up or put down...hehe. She isvery spoiled and is the Queen of the Roost. At least she thinks so.

Smokey was born on 8/7/2006 and came into my home on 10/21/2006. She isthe newest edition to my home and is quickly making her presence known.She is also a Netherlands Dwarf and is gray from nose to tail. She isalready showing an inquisitive personality and has a fondness forrattling her cage bars when she wants out. I think she will prove to bea contender to the title as she has already chased Speedy around thecarpet when the two were introduced earlier in the evening. I hope thisdoesn't prove to be a problem.

Presently, I have their cages side by side so they can get used to eachother and hope to begin bonding them soon. I've never had two bunniesbefore but I already have such love for them both.

I promise to have pictures of my girls soon. 

Blyre


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Blyre!

I'm so happy for you that you are sharing your life with two very special girls now

it was just the saddest thing when i read that you lost your first bunny,a while ago.

But these two girls sound so adorable,and i hope the bonding goes well for you and the girls.

Well of course i will be waiting anxiously for those pictures,we all wanna see!



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi there!

Your two bunnies sound adorable. I love netherlands. I cant wait to see some pics!

Haley and the boys :rabbithop:dutch:bunny19


----------



## Blyre (Oct 22, 2006)

Tonight I learned what happens when you jump thegun on introducing two rabbits. I tried again to get them acquainted byletting them out and they started fighting again. This time however,they brought their squabble to me and when I tried to separate them, Itook a bite on the inside of my right arm and a scratch on the leftwrist. It appeared to me that Smokey was the aggressor but no matter. 

For now, I'm going to seperate the two until I'm sure that they canplay nice together. I checked both buns after their spat and neitherhas any injuries. 

Smokey needs time to settle in over here and Speedy needs time to getused to having another rabbit around the house. I'm sure eventually thetwo girls will become friends and keep each other company when I haveto go out.

I'm starting to feel like a single parent here...hehe.

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi! I can't wait to see pics of your little girls.

I'm wondering if they're spayed? It's can be much easier tobond them when those territorial hormones are out of the way.I do hope they learn to like each other!

And I want pics!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Blyre (Oct 22, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hi! I can't wait to see pics of your little girls.
> 
> I'm wondering if they're spayed? It's can be much easier tobond them when those territorial hormones are out of the way.I do hope they learn to like each other!
> 
> And I want pics!:jumpforjoy:


Neither is spayed yet. Speedy is due to go in for it on 12/4 and Smokeyon 2/7 of next year. I just got Smokey last night and I basicallyjumped the gun. As a side note: bunny bites do not feel good....hehe.

I noticed this morning that Smokey is the more aggressive, but I'mchalking that up to being new in the apartment. I'm sure that once shegets settled in, she'll warm up to Speedy. For now, they are onseparate out schedules so I can avoid any serious fights. I want to beable to take my girls to the Vet for NORMAL checkups, not for surgery.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 22, 2006)

I just realized a few minutes ago that byallowing Smokey to interact with Speedy I had not exercized enoughcaution in regards to making sure the newcomer hadn't brought anythinguntoward with her that could be spread to Speedy. I guess I was caughtup in the enthusiasm of having a new bun.

Maybe I'm overreacting in light that I haven't seen anything unusual ineither animal, but I think it might be prudent for me to keep Smokey inher cage for at least 30 days in a sort of quarantine to make sure thatno medical issues arise. I'd rather be safe than sorry and I've alreadylost two bunnies this year and I don't want to take any chances.

Thoughts? Opinions?

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

I think that's probably a good idea. Ikept Fey and Sprite quarantined for 3 weeks when I first got them, butthey were also visibly sick (turned out they couldn't tolerate theirold food). I've usually heard recommendations of quarantiningfor two weeks or so.


----------



## Blyre (Oct 22, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I think that's probably a good idea. I kept Feyand Sprite quarantined for 3 weeks when I first got them, but they werealso visibly sick (turned out they couldn't tolerate their oldfood). I've usually heard recommendations of quarantining fortwo weeks or so.



Two weeks sounds more reasonable to me, thanks. I haven't noticedanything unusual about Smokey, except that she's being ratheraggressive toward Speedy. Of course, Speedy is a little bit of aninstigator I'm finding by going over to Smokey's cage and poking hernose in...hehe. I'm sure that Speedy is just trying to be a good andfriendly neighbor, but who knows for certain?

As for quarantine, do you think I should make it a total cageconfinement or is it okay to let her out to exercise so long as I keepSpeedy in her cage?

Smokey has such a strong personality and I love watching her play anddo her rabbit stuff. I also love holding her because her fur is sosoft. On the other hand, she is shedding like there's no tomorrow andthe rabbit brush I have doesn't really seem to do much more than smooththe guard hairs.

I don't care how things work out between the two girls, I am so glad tohave two bunnies in my home. They bring such joy to my life. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 23, 2006)

My girls are still fighting when I try tointroduce them so I'm going to err on the side of caution and make surethat they have plenty of space from each other for a while. Their cagesare within sight of each other so hopefully in time they will be usedto each other's presence. 

Man, talk about having to clean up rabbit fur! I'm picking up clumpslately that I'm not sure is either from shedding or from recentbattles. I've never seen Speedy get so aggressive before. She actuallygave me a nip earlier when I was using a squirt bottle to break up themost recent fight. Thankfully no one got any serious injuries from thescuffle.

I love both my bunnies and hope that one day they can be friends witheach other. Right now, Smokey is watching Speedy and thumping in hercage. I think I'm moving too fast with getting them together and needto read up on bonding before I go any further.

For now, they'll have to be apart until I'm sure they won't try to ripeach other's fur out. I have about two months before Speedy's spay andat least four months before Smokey's.

I really feel bad when the girls start fighting.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 24, 2006)

Tonight all is peaceful and quiet here at CasaBlyre. The buns are in their beds and winding down after taking turnscoming out and racing around the carpet. I'm taking a slight break fromthe bonding process to let them get a chance to get used to having eachother around.

For the time being, I'm just counting the days until I can move Smokeyinto a larger cage where she can really move around without upsettingher food bowl and truly have a home she can call her own. 

I managed to snap a few pics of them last night but I need to sort through them for the better ones before I post them.

Stay Tuned,

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like you have got your hands full there - ahhh, the joys of being a bunny parent .

They may get more used to each others scent if they are running aboutin the same areas, which might be useful when trying to bond them.Can't wait to see the pics.

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Oct 25, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Sounds like you have got your hands full there - ahhh, thejoys of being a bunny parent .
> 
> They may get more used to each others scent if they are running aboutin the same areas, which might be useful when trying to bond them.Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> Jan


They run in the same area so hopefully that will make a difference.Earlier tonight, Speedy was taunting Smokey in her cage when Smokeynipped her paw. Loud bunny yelps are not fun to hear.

I spoke with my Vet tonight and she recommended that I keep themseparated until they are over the phase when they try to rip at eachother.

I never expected to see such a reaction from two such cute and cuddlycreatures but I'm sure that in due time, they will get used to eachother and at least tolerate having the other around.

Never a dull moment around here....heh

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2006)

Blyre,

We need PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



SOOOSKA


----------



## Blyre (Oct 26, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Blyre,
> 
> We need PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ack!


----------



## Blyre (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Speedy:







"Daddy, what are you doing?"






"Are you still there? Sheesh!"

And the newest edition to the household, my baby Smokey:







"Mmmmmmmm....hay....."

I took this one right after her first nail clipping.






"I'm safe from that sharpy thing now...."

I managed to snap these two pics just now:






"Death to theflashy thing!"






"Ha! No hay bin can defeat me!"

My girls are always full of surprises, especially when they aren't fighting....heh.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 26, 2006)

Blyre, your Bunnies are lovely. I'm looking forward to many more pictures of your babies.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Oct 26, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Blyre, your Bunnies are lovely. I'm lookingforward to many more pictures of your babies.
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


Thanks, I really love my little darlings. I had to raise Smokey's haybin up higher because she kept jumping up into it and I was afraid thatthe metal edges might accidentally cut her.

Tonight, there was less of biting at each other through the cage barswhich makes me feel a bit relieved. I moved their cages to oppositeends of the play area so that they can see each other but don't get asstressed as I think they may have been getting. I'm in no rush to getthem bonded right now. I'd prefer they both get more settled in first.

Blyre


----------



## cheryl (Oct 27, 2006)

They are so adorable!!!,i especially love Speedy's colouring..very pretty

:inlove:



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 27, 2006)

What beautiful girls - love how Smokey is hiding from the sharpy thing .

Jan


----------



## Haley (Oct 27, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What beautiful girls - love how Smokey is hiding from the sharpy thing .
> 
> Jan


Me too! Very cute bunnies! :inlove:


----------



## Blyre (Oct 27, 2006)

I tried again to let them out together and theresult was a bunny furball. Lots of running, jumping at each other, andassorted biting. I'm not giving up on them becoming friends, justresigned to a very long process.

It's ironic that they are having trouble getting along when I broughthome Smokey to be company for Speedy while I'm at work during the day.At first I thought that Smokey was the more aggressive bun but afterwitnessing the last fight, I'm looking more and more in Speedy'sdirection. Maybe she has a Napoleon Complex or something being thesmaller bunny but she seems to instigate more of the fights.

Things are quiet at the moment with them separated and in their cages,but I hope that eventually they will find some middle ground and learnto live with each other. They'll never live in the same cage but I'msure that one day they can have their play time together.

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Oct 27, 2006)

If I were you, I would probably just wait untilafter both are spayed. I think your chances of bonding them postsurgery are higher. Also, if Smokey has only been with you for a week,its better to let her settle in and gain some trust before you attemptbonding. If you can hold off, I would recommend it. Bunnies have goodmemories when it comes to one another. If theyre fighting a lot now,chances are they will remember that and associate bad thoughts with oneanother.

If you do still want to go ahead with bonding, I would suggest a moreextreme approach than just neutral territory. Some bunnies need to be alittle scared to be non-aggresive towards eachother. Are car rides apossibility? When I bonded my two males I took them on 10 minute carrides a few times a week. They would be so scared during the ride thatthey would snuggle. Then I would bring them home and do the nuetralterritory. A dining room table also works instead of a car ride.

Anyway, just some suggestions. I know how stressful bonding can be. I bonded two males and Im working on bringing in a third.

Best wishes!

Haley


----------



## Blyre (Oct 28, 2006)

That's a great idea, Haley, and thanks. Ialready have the girls on separate schedules for play time and whatnotso waiting for their spays shouldn't be a problem. For now, their cagesare next to each other so they get used to seeing and scenting eachother.

I'm moving Smokey into a larger and more comfortable cage next Fridayanyway so she should be much happier. I feel bad that the cage she's innow doesn't have the space for a play house and more hopping room.Right now, she has the basics needed to live but since I love to spoilmy buns the current cage isn't acceptable to me. Personally, I thinkSmokey is a little jealous of Speedy's more spacious digs...hehe.

All I care about right now is making sure the girls are as happy andhealthy as I can possibly make them. Their welfare is top priority withme.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 28, 2006)

A pretty quiet Saturday over here. The girls arein their cages after having most of the afternoon out playing on thecarpet. Smokey is still used to being a town bunny as every soundoutside causes her to periscope up to see what's going on. Speedy islying down in her cage ignoring the sounds and probably silentlylaughing at Smokey.

The girls are being very well behaved today and not trying to attackeach other through the cage bars. Of course, recent events have proventhat even though they will be relatively polite to each other for awhile, something will happen and the lunging and biting attempts willbegin again. But for now things are quiet and I'm happy for that.

I'm not going to push them to get along right now because it won't doanything useful except make them fight. They both need lots of time tocontinue settling in and get used to everything around them. Oncethey've both been spayed, I'll try bonding them again.

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2006)

I agree - go with the quiet life for the moment.The more used the girls get to seeing each other, then hopefully thebetter the chance of them being friends. Hope your weekendremains peaceful 

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Oct 29, 2006)

The girls were a little agitated today becausethey wanted out in the worst way. When they see me, they start bitingon the cage bars and getting excited to come out and play. Even Speedyhas taken to biting her cage bars! I think she's picking up some newhabits from Smokey....hehe.

I took them out separately today for handling and pets and that seemedto satisfy them for the time being. Fall is in the air and it'sstarting to get a little chilly in the apartment so I start to worry ifthe girls are warm enough. I know they have warm fur coats on andthey're inside but Daddy is a worrier.

Right now, Speedy is sleeping in her litter box and Smokey is busy grooming and practicing flopping out in her cage. 

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2006)

What gorgeous buns! And I'm glad you're back and blogging in full force. opcorn2


----------



## Blyre (Oct 29, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> What gorgeous buns! And I'm glad you're back andblogging in full force. opcorn2



Thanks for the welcome back and the compliments on my girls. 

I'm debating moving the girls back into my bedroom but I'm not sure howmuch stress it might cause them. I worry about them getting cold.

Again, I'm probably worrying over nothing but I don't want to take any chances with the girls' comfort.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 30, 2006)

Tonight, I switched Speedy from a food bowl to abin feeder and she took to it as if she'd always had one.Igot tired of food bowl spills that happen when one bunny isout and the other is in. Speedy has a pretty sweet setup right now andonce I can get some decent light in my living room to get a goodpicture, I'll post a pic of her home.

I pick up the stuff for Smokey's new home on Friday and she will have asimilar setup to Speedy's. Boy, I sure spoil my girls...hehe.

I also picked up a new grooming brush from the pet store tonight. It'sactually a dog and cat brush, but they showed me how to properly brushthe buns. I just got done brushing Smokey and the first thing she didwhen I put her down was to spend a couple minutes giving herself acomplete grooming. I thought it was kind of funny that she would do allthat after I spent minutes brushing her down...hehe.


Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Oct 31, 2006)

I managed to get a bunch of new pictures ofSmokey tonight. Speedy was giving the world the butt and wasn'tinterested in having her pic taken tonight.

















She's actually a pretty good model once I can get her to stop running around...hehe

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 1, 2006)

Speedy is out running around tonight and seemsto enjoy parking herself right by Smokey's cage to see what she'sdoing. The biting through the cage bars seems to have died down at themoment and I'm hoping that means that they are getting used to eachother.

I'm so happy that there's only one more day before Smokey gets her new cage. 

Blyre


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 1, 2006)

How beautiful they are! Good luck w/ the bonding, give them time (and yourself).


----------



## Blyre (Nov 3, 2006)

Smokey got her new cage tonight and has been abrat ever since. It all started when I opened the new cage and waitedfor her to go in. I realize that being new, she would be a littlehesitant, but she was avoiding it and looking for her old cage. To makematters worse, when I reached for her she started running and when Igrabbed at her in desperation she started thumping at me.

Finally after several minutes of chasing her, which I will NEVER doagain, I finally caught her. Of course, she started screaming up astorm which led me to put her in the pet carrier for a minutes so shewould calm down. After that, I gathered her up and while petting hersoftly I was able to put her in the new cage.

She managed to give me quite a scratch on my left arm in the processbut now she's started to chin her things in the new cage and relaxing.

Never a dull moment around here...hehe.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 5, 2006)

Tonight with the girls went better than I couldhave hoped for. I introduced Speedy to Craisins and she loves them. Inaddition, Smokey has started giving me kisses both when I'm holding herand from time to time when she is running around the carpet. Also,Smokey loves her new cage now and I frequently find her flopped outnear her playhouse which she also loves.

I've recently learned a valuable lesson in what happens when you fusswith the buns too much. They can get rather ornery when disturbed, evenwhen it's with the best of intentions. 

I'm just glad that things are back to normal. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 5, 2006)

Today, I finally managed to get Smokey a binfeeder and a new litterbox with a screen in it so she doesn't have tosit directly in the litter. I also picked up some treats for Speedy soshe wouldn't feel left out. The girls are in their cages at the momentrelaxing so it's a very quiet afternoon here. They both have the sameexact setup now which will make tending to their needs a loteasier. I also managed to get a proper nail clipper for theirnails which again will make tending to that little chore much easier onme and them.

Smokey is enjoying her new things right now and Speedy is sitting on top of her house giving the World the Butt....hehe.

My girls are getting so spoiled it's not even funny, but they're worth ever effort to me. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd sum up this evening by saying that girls hada great time during play time. They come out at separate times but theyhad a lot of fun running around and showing me how high they can binky.

Speedy is developing a new skill at putting holes in my T-Shirts, the little bugger....hehe.

Blyre


----------



## Haley (Nov 6, 2006)

Your girls are very lucky spoiled bunnies! 

Glad Speedy gets to have some yummy Craisins. Those things are likecrack for bunnies. My boys go absolutely nuts over them!:bunnydance:

I have a clothingcheweras well. My beautiful downcomforter is now covered in little bunny sized bites everywhere! Ivelearned to leave nothing where those little mouths can get at them!


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 7, 2006)

wow! smokey IS indeed smoky!good name! how cute!!! sounds like they are a bundle offun! aren't bunnies great?!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 7, 2006)

The girls' play times got slightly interruptedtonight because Daddy had to go vote for the next PA Governor andwhatnot, but I made up for it by giving them lots of running aroundtime and plenty of pets.

Smokey let me pet her for a long time before giving me kisses andgetting restless. When she gets going, she is a binky machine! It's socute to watch her being so happy.

For the first time, Speedy came up to me on the floor and asked forpetting. When I pet her, she just settled down on the carpet and closedher eyes. Later, when I picked her up and sat her down with me to watchTV, she decided to turn around on my chest and put her rump in my face.Hmm, I wonder why they do that. The behavior reminds me of cats...hehe.After a few minutes, she turned back around to face me and fell asleepwhile I was petting her little head. 

I love sharing my life with my buns. 

Blyre


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2006)

Your two girls sound just so adorable!!

I think they know that daddy loves them too!!

I know,isn't it fun to live with bunnies,they bring so much joy to the home 



Smokey girl is so pretty,i love her colouring! 







pretty as a picture :inlove:



cheryl


----------



## Blyre (Nov 8, 2006)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Your two girls sound just so adorable!!
> 
> I think they know that daddy loves them too!!
> 
> ...


My girls are definitely adorable and of course as different as night and day. 

Speedy is more reserved with her affection but loves her craisins andenjoys sitting with me when I'm down on the floor with her. I've beenworking closer with Smokey to help her settle in and she's come a longway. She doesn't run away from me as much and is becoming quite theaffectionate bun, giving me kisses when I hold her and when I'm down onthe floor.

I would never say that gaining a rabbit's trust is easy, but in thelong run, the effort is well worth it. I took a short nap on the floorwhen Smokey was out earlier and I could feel when she would come overand give me a kiss. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 9, 2006)

I took turns tonight handling Speedy and Smokeyand they enjoyed watching TV stretched out on my chest while beingpetted. For the first time, Speedy actually gave me kisses while Irubbed the base of her ears right behind her eyes.

Smokey is interesting in that she will move away from me but once I'mholding her, she snuggles in and starts showing affection. Heh, it'salmost like she makes me work for the privilege of handling her.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Nov 10, 2006)

Blyre! Hey! Haven't seen you in such a long time!

I just skimmed through this thread because I was wanting to say welcome back! The girls are adorable! What little cuties!

Glad you're back!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 10, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Blyre! Hey! Haven't seen you in such a long time!
> 
> I just skimmed through this thread because I was wanting to say welcome back! The girls are adorable! What little cuties!
> 
> Glad you're back!


Thanks, Spring, I'm glad to be back. 

Now to tonight's entry:

Today was a day off so I spent it at home relaxing. The girls got lotsof petting and playtime fun. They were having so much fun that Ithought I would try introducing them again.

Hmm, not sure what to make of what happened next.....

As soon as they were both out, Speedy made a beeline for Smokey andbegan chasing her around the carpet. Smokey bid a hasty retreat intoher cage and went into her house to hide. Speedy wasn't deterred bythis and followed Smokey inside, chasing her round and round beforefinally cornering her and mounting her. 

It was so odd seeing the smaller Speedy on top of the larger Smokey butthere she was going at it while Smokey sat there motionless. At onepoint, I reached in and resexed Speedy to make sure that she was indeeda female. Thankfully, she was and still is and since Smokey didn'tsqueal or fight back, I kept my distance.

I've read that mounting is a positive sign of two rabbits starting toget along but it still disturbed me slightly. After a while, Speedystarted chasing Smokey around the cage again and I decided to end theencounter at that point.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Blyre,

How's the girls this AM?I love reading your posts about your babies. 

By-the-way we need more pictures.:bunnydance:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Blyre! It is wierd to see girl bunsmounting each other, isn't it? Hopefully it will end oncethey've worked out their dominance. Sounds like little Speedyis going to be the girl in charge.


----------



## Blyre (Nov 11, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Hi Blyre! It is wierd to see girl buns mountingeach other, isn't it? Hopefully it will end once they'veworked out their dominance. Sounds like little Speedy isgoing to be the girl in charge.


Yeah, it sure looks that way and I misjudged my original assessment ofSmokey. In the beginning, I thought she was of an assertive borderingon aggressive personality. Recent events have shown me that she's moreof a sweet and sensitive nature that gets stressed more easily than Ithought before.

I tried to let the girls play together today and while they aren'tnecessarily fighting anymore, Speedy has been riding roughshod overSmokey. I mean, Speedy literally tried taking over Smokey's cage todayto the point of playing with Smokey's toys, eating her food, and evenusing her litterbox. Poor Smokey just huddled in a corner and watchedall this going on. As soon as I noticed this behavior I just had to puta stop to it. Speedy is back in her own cage and Smokey is getting alittle extra play time tonight. Yes, I'm overprotective of my girls.

Speedy in a playbox:






Smokey sitting pretty:






Enjoy!

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 12, 2006)

New photos of the girls!





















Nothing much going on today. Once again, I've decided to keep the girlsseparate until after both canbe spayed so as to cut down onthe shenanigans. Once I'm sure that there's no risk of serious injuriesand the hormones have died down, I'll start trying to have them bothout at playtime.

It's very cute when something scares the girls, they immediately run tome for protection. Otherwise, they are quite happy to do their ownthing. I learn something new about them every day.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 13, 2006)

Tonight I worked on teaching Speedy to stand upfor her craisin and she in turn taught me how much fun it can be toplay chase with a rabbit that doesn't want to go in yet.

I'm slowly following her around the carpet saying "Night night" andwhen I get close to her, she starts binkying away and doing side kicks.It took me a few minutes to get her to go in her cage but when she did,she went into her house. After a few seconds, she peeked out to see ifI was watching and then grabbed her carrot toy and pulled it in withher. 

I wish I'd have thought to take a video of it because the whole scenewas just too funny to me. It's really hard to sound serious when youare chuckling at their antics.

Another reward of having bunnies 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 14, 2006)

One last observation before I shuffle off tobed. I was having some quiet time with Speedy, petting her while shewas stretched out on my chest in my favorite recliner. Well, it wasgetting near my bedtime and here I am with this sleeping rabbit drapedacross me and I had to wake her up.

I felt so bad when I roused her because she woke with a start and beganlooking around with wide eyes at the interruption to must have been avery deep sleep. I can put both of the girls asleep when holding thembut I feel like a total heel when I have to wake them up to go back intheir cages.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 14, 2006)

Play time started a little late tonight becauseDaddy was out buying a new car (yay!). But anyway, Smokey is out andrunning around. She still avoids me when she's out but once I get herinto my arms, she is Bunny Kiss Central. 

Speedy is still in her cage and as I can see, looks irritated that shecan't come out when Smokey is out. Of course, I know full well thatwhen she's out, she has to play Top Bun and boss Smokey around.

All in all, the girls are having a good night though I heard Smokeysneeze earlier. I didn't like the sound but I don't think it'sindicative of anything serious. She probably picked some dust in theole Hoover.

Blyre


----------



## maomaochiu (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, i love your girls and reading aboutthem.your writing isvery soothing to readand they are just soooooo darncute... without avedio, i can somehow still picture them in my mind...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Blyre, what kind of car did you buy?

How are the babies today?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Nov 15, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Blyre, what kind of car did you buy?
> 
> How are the babies today?
> 
> Susan:apollo:


I traded in my faded blue '91 Ford Taurus for a silver 2003 Ford FocusSE. It's a great car that handles very well, looks terrific, and I gota great deal on it.

The babies are quiet tonight. Speedy was out earlier and I did a littletraining with her that she had a lot of fun doing. After that, I lether run free around the carpet and she went into binky and side kickoverload.

Smokey is out at the moment and while I have the urge to pick her upfor a long cuddle, I know that she needs more time to get used to hersurroundings. She gets a little shy sometimes. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 16, 2006)

Tonight, the girls had their first real sharedplay time and they were great. No fighting whatsoever though Speedyappeared to have fun chasing Smokey around the carpet. I missed a greatmoment with them sitting together. It appears that their dominanceissues have been worked out because every time that Speedy goes nearSmokey, Smokey flattens down and tries to get groomed. Smokey, on theother hand, tried grooming Speedy earlier and Speedy allowed it.

When they weren't playing, the two were nosing around me looking for either treats or pets which was very very cute.

Speedy is starting to mark territory so the spaying can't come too soon. As if I don't clean up enough around here....heh.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is the newest edition to my little bunny family:
















This is Deuce, a 6 week old Holland Lop Male, that I picked up earlierfrom the pet store that I got Speedy and Smokey from. He is an adorablelittle ball of fluff who struggled not to be held by me until I startedrubbing the base of his ears. Funny thing is that I originally stoppedin over at the pet store to compare nutritional requirements betweenOxbow Timothy Hay and Kaytee Timothy Hay. When the staff put him in myarms, I just knew that I had to take him home with me.

Since Deuce is intact, he will have to be separated from the girlsuntil I can have him fixed. I think I've become a bunny addict...hehe.

Note to Mods or Admins: If you would please change the title of my blogto Speedy, Smokey, and Deuce, I would really appreciate it.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

Speedy has been a very naughty bunny tonight.She's been going crazy wanting out of her cage. This is a late nightfor me so I figured that it wouldn't hurt anything so I let her out.She began circling me, begging for pets, and then proceeded to spraythe carpet in front of Deuce's cage. 

To be honest this surprised the heck out of me! She's always been verygood with her litterbox but I think her actions are a result ofjealousy over the new bunny. What could I do but put her backinher cage and then find something to mop up the carpet? Iknew that she was reaching _that _age but I didn't think she wouldannounce it in such a dramatic fashion.

My little Speedy is becoming an adult.

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

Changed it!

Congrats on Deuce! He's adorable! And littleSpeedy's all grown up and marking territory.*sniff* So... how long till the spay?

Vinegar is now your very best buddy ever.


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Changed it!
> 
> Congrats on Deuce! He's adorable! And littleSpeedy's all grown up and marking territory.*sniff* So... how long till the spay?
> 
> Vinegar is now your very best buddy ever.


I'm going to pick up some vinegar from the store as soon as I get my rear in gear. It is Saturday after all...hehe.

Speedy can get spayed anytime after the 4th of December. I'm probablygoing to schedule her for sometime around the end of that month. Fornow, I have Deuce in the bedroom with me so he can have time to settlein. I picked up the little darling this morning and he peed all overme, the little bugger...hehe. I guess he's well on the way to beingsettled in...lol.

It's starting to get interesting around here....hehehe.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

New pics of Deuce:






















I'm back from the store after buying vinegar and paper towels. Ofcourse, while I was out, I made a detour over to Petsmart and picked upa play house for the boy. He loves it! I decided to move him back tothe living room so he and the girls can get used to seeing each otherand because I wanted to reclaim my end table...hehe.

I think he'll be much more comfortable having a hiding place until I can get up the funds to move him into a bigger cage.

Meanwhile, Speedy and Smokey are out having play time and each has taken her turn at welcoming the boy. 

I'll work on getting some new pics of all my babies soon. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh my! What a sweetie!

Lop babies are just the cutest, aren't they?

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote: *


> Oh my! What a sweetie!
> 
> Lop babies are just the cutest, aren't they?
> 
> What a little cutie pie!


A bonus Pic of my boy, Deuce:







Yeah, they sure are. I was leery of getting a male because of thepotential for "accidents" and their tendency to spray when in theirteens but Speedy's already showed me that a bunny will spray no matterwhat gender....hehe.

Deuce made me so proud earlier when I saw him jump up on top of hishouse. I thought he was too small to do it but happily, I was provenwrong. 

I've been spending a good portion of the day reassuring Speedy that sheis still loved. She's been more insistent than usual about beingpetted. Smokey hasn't shown any feelings one way or another. When shecomes out, she just wants to show me how happy she is to have playtime....hehe.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Blyre,

Your newest addition is adorable. Love his name Deuce, does it have a special meaning.

You better watch out when you go to those pet shops. We hadButtercup for 5 years, we went to a pet shop one day 3 years ago andcame back with 2 more bunnies a year ago we went to anotherpet shop and came back with Daisy Mae. My husband has band mefrom going to pet stores. LOL.

I'm looking forward to many more pictures of all your Bunnies.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Blyre,
> 
> Your newest addition is adorable. Love his name Deuce, does it have a special meaning.
> 
> ...


Thanks, he's just wonderful. I can't say that Deuce's name has any realspecial meaning; it just seemed to fit him when I was holding him atthe shop. He's also quite the explorer. When I let him out today forhis first real play time, he went off the carpet and all over theplace. I hadn't had a bunny that would do that since Munchkin (RIP). 

I made a personal promise to not get any more bunnies until after I buya house. Deuce is so fluffy that it's hard not to pick him up for acuddle.

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Nov 18, 2006)

Hehe, I know! Pebbles was always amazing me whenshe was just a little one with how high she could jump! When she was abit younger than 12 weeks, she could already jump up on my bed withouta problem! They grow fast, so take LOTS of pictures when they aresmall. They grow up_ too_ fast, actually! 

I couldn't even imagine a better home for little Deuce to goto than with you .

I'm already head over heals in love with him, such a little fuzzy baby boy!

:stork:I love the orange (or is it more brown?) markings on his back!


----------



## Blyre (Nov 18, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Hehe, I know! Pebbles was always amazing me when she wasjust a little one with how high she could jump! When she was a bityounger than 12 weeks, she could already jump up on my bed without aproblem! They grow fast, so take LOTS of pictures when they are small.They grow up_ too_ fast, actually!
> 
> I couldn't even imagine a better home for little Deuce to goto than with you .
> 
> ...


He has a lighter shade of brown on his back with a few flecks of darker brown near his rump and around his face.

I'm holding him right now as I type this and he told me to thank you for the compliment. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

Everybody was out and sitting on their houseswaiting for me when I came out to the living room. It was so cute, likethey were greeting me. I took out Deuce for a cuddle and he had alittle poopy butt so of course I had to give him a little butt bath. Hewas so good, putting up with Daddy fussing over him. He even took acraisin when it was over.

Of course, as soon as I took him out, the girls all wanted attention soafter I put the boy back in, I had to stop and fuss over the girls aswell. Speedy was especially jealous so I'll have to give her a cuddlesoon. She's such a big girl now. 

Blyre


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2006)

Aww! Do you have a different kind of food thanwhat he was being fed at the petstore? Sometimes the changes in dietcan lead to a bit of poopy butt. 

Hehe, I know! When I had Pepsi and Pebbles in the same room, I wouldpet Pepsi with my hands and when Pebbles was running around, pet herwith my foot! Both loved to have lots of attention! Sort of a bunnybalancing act


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

*Spring wrote:*


> Aww! Do you have a different kind of food than what he wasbeing fed at the petstore? Sometimes the changes in diet can lead to abit of poopy butt.
> 
> Hehe, I know! When I had Pepsi and Pebbles in the same room, I wouldpet Pepsi with my hands and when Pebbles was running around, pet herwith my foot! Both loved to have lots of attention! Sort of a bunnybalancing act



Yeah, they were feeding some kind of candy bar diet to them (alfalfapellets with bits of corn, seedsand otherdriedveggies in it)over there and I use KayteeTimothy Complete over here. It was mostly the poops were stuck to hisfur which I went and gently pulled off. Deuce was so laid back aboutthe whole thing. 

He's been sleeping most of the day so I figure he's still settling in. Serious sleeping with eyes completely closed.

Thanks to everyone who recommended using Vinegar in the cages. It worksgreat at eliminating odors and assisting in sanitizing the litterbox.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

Speedy got a bit of a shock earlier. I had herout running around and when she jumped back inside her cage, I closedthe door. Unfortunately, she picked that moment to try and jump backout and jumped right into the door. Thankfully, she's all right but Iwas a little concerned for her.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 20, 2006)

What to say, what to say....

Speedy is getting more and more free with her spraying so getting herspay out of the way will be a near-top priority soon. Otherwise, she'swanting out more and demanding lots of pets. She seems to love circlingme and sitting close by. If I'm on the computer while she's out, shewill sit at the edge of the carpet until I come down to the floor. Shealso is wanting to be picked up more and more these days and loves tosit on my chest being petted. 

Smokey is starting to get some of her old attitude back since beingseperated from Speedy. She runs and binkies more as well as coming overand sniffing me more when she's out. She's still affectionate, but onlyafter I've picked her up for a cuddle. Otherwise she keeps a discreetdistance from me on the floor.

Deuce is the sweetest of the trio. When I pick him up, he just spreadsout on my chest while I pet him and goes to sleep. When he's out on thefloor, he turns into a furry ball of energy running to and fro andbinkying like crazy. I get such a kick out of watching his little legsmoving around. I can tell he appreciates being allowed out for playtime. I just wish I could let him play with the girls but that willhave to wait for a long while. He's still mastering drinking from thewater bottle but he's picking it up steadily. 

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Blyre we need more pictures of your 3 littlebeauties.:jumpforjoy::tantrum:

Susan


----------



## Blyre (Nov 20, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hey Blyre we need more pictures of your 3littlebeauties.:jumpforjoy::tantrum:
> 
> Susan


Soon, I promise. I'm starting to get busy with the holidays and somework overtime that's coming up. I'm going to try some posed shots ofthe babies soon.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 21, 2006)

My first attempt at making posed shots:

Speedy:











Smokey:











Deuce:











These are the best of the lot in my opinion and they took a long timeto get reasonably good. The babies wanted to move around and thelighting wasn't as bright as I wanted so I had to circle around them toget several shots. They're all growing so fast and I'm loving everyminute of it.

They got lots and lots of cuddles and pets afterward. 

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 21, 2006)

Cuteness Overload.

Add all three to Bunny Napping list.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Nov 22, 2006)

Tonight was not one of the babies' (or my)better nights. It started out well enough when I let Deuce out to play.He ran, he sat, he binkied and played. All in all, he had a great timeuntil he went back in to bed. 

Then I let Smokey out.

She was doing fine until I decided to let Speedy out to play with her.Then it all went downhill. First, Smokey started peeing on the carpetand thumping in between being chased by Speedy. Meanwhile I'm followingthem around with paper towels and vinegar trying to get all the messesup. The chasing and thumping got to be so much that I had to seperatethe girls. Finally, I caught Smokey and got her off the ground and shestarted screaming while Speedy is circling waiting for me to put Smokeydown. After getting Speedy in her own cage, I managed to put Smokey inthe cage. I went ahead and seperated the cages for a while so thateveryone gets some space to cool down.

Things are calm again right now but I need about a ton of aspirin tofight off the headache that's forming. I made a huge mistake inbringing the two out again together and now I have a very upset bunnyon my hands. Man, what the heck was I thinking?

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 23, 2006)

The babies' play time was suspended todaybecause I had Thanksgiving committments to attend so when I got home,they all were rattling their cages and making their disapproval known.

Not much else to say except to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Iknow I am thankful for the love and companionship that my bunnies giveto me every day. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 24, 2006)

Today, I'm trying to give the babies more playtime since I'm off today from work anyway and they've been good. Nowfor the news:

Speedy: Hormonal as anything and very boisterous about coming out,being petted, and being cuddled. Poor thing hit puberty at a rapid clipand I think it confuses her. Either that or she's one possessive bunnyover me....lol. 

Smokey: Quiet today but not as skittish as in the past. When I reachedin to feed her, she didn't flinch as much. It's tough being the middlebunny.

Deuce: Sweet as always and a bundle of energy when he comes out. He'splaying right now with all the toys I took from the cages. Okay, hemostly chinning them but it's still cute to watch. I think he knowshe's the baby and trying to milk it for all it's worth...hehe.

I came to the decision last night that using bin feeders isn't the wayto go because all the buns are starting to dig in them and spillingfood all over the bottom of their cages. Plus, they don't seem to beeating their hay as much. So, it's back to food bowls and 1/3 cup ofpellets per day. Other than that, they are a trio of happy and healthybunnies which makes Daddy an extremely happy camper. 

Blyre


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 24, 2006)

:wave: Blyre

Deuce is AbsolutelyAdorable:inlove:,I'm hoping thatthe next DoeI get (in couple More Weeks)will haveHis Beautiful Colors.


Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Blyre, how old are your babies? 

For some reason I thought they were suppose to get unlimited(alfalfa)pellets for the first few months of theirlives. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Susan:apollo:

PS 

More pictures please.


----------



## Blyre (Nov 24, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Blyre, how old are your babies?
> 
> For some reason I thought they were suppose to get unlimited(alfalfa)pellets for the first few months of theirlives. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...



Speedy is almost 6 months old, Smokey is almost 4 months old, and Deuceis going on 2 months old. I've heard the advice about alfalfa pelletsbut my vet told me a while back that unlimited timothy would work aswell if not better and would be more healthful in the long run.

I just had an experience with Speedy that I won't soon forget. I lether out and of course, she peed on the carpet. Well, while I'm bentover with the vinegar and paper towels to get that up, she chose thatmoment to run past and spray ME. I'm not sure what getting sprayed byyour bunny means but I have only one word to say about it:

YUCK!

hehe

Blyre

P.S. I spoke with a friend yesterday and we're trying to set up a photoshoot with both me and the bunnies. For now, what's here will have tokeep you all for a while. 

P.S.S. Deuce finallypeed in his litterbox! Yay! I am so proud of him.


----------



## Blyre (Nov 24, 2006)

Earlier, Speedy was going ballistic, rattling the cage and thumping up a storm while running back and forth in her cage.

Buuuuut......

Once I gave her cage its weekly deep cleaning (all the cages actually), she just settled down and started snoozing away. 

Could this behavior have been her way of letting me know that she needed Room Service? hehe.

Definitely confusing trying to interpret my babies sometimes.....hehehe

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 25, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> :wave: Blyre
> 
> Deuce is AbsolutelyAdorable:inlove:,I'm hoping thatthe next DoeI get (in couple More Weeks)will haveHis Beautiful Colors.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tenacrewoods, Deuce is my baby boy and I love him topieces...hehe. The feature I get a kick out of the most is the darkbrown around his mouth. It makes him look like he has a littlemoustache...hehe.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 25, 2006)

It's a very quiet day around here so I figured I'd post an update on the babies.

Speedy: Very noisy today, rattling the cage and wanting to come out.However, it's only about Noon here and play time doesn't start until atleast 4pm. She only makes noise when she sees me come into the room. 

Smokey: An absolute darling today. She was quiet and sweet and I justhad to take her out for a cuddle. She settled into my arms and justsoaked up the petting. After a while, she started grooming me andgiving kisses. She doesn't give many kisses on the floor but hold herand she'll go nuts with them....hehe.

Deuce: Deuce has been chilling out today, mostly sitting on top of hishouse and watching the world go by. He's finally getting good with hiswater bottle and figuring out how fast he can run around his cage whichis admittedly small right now. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 25, 2006)

Speedy and Smokey are having a trial sleepovertonight because Smokey has been nosing and poking around Speedy's cage.They've been together in the same cage for a little bit now and I'mwatching and listening for any problems. If all goes well, I may putthem together full time and move Deuce into Smokey's cage. They're bothfemales so there isn't a risk of pregnancy, just fighting. It's prettyquiet so far and I saw them both in the house earlier.

Everyone cross their fingers. 

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 25, 2006)

Good luck. I think one of the nicestthings to see is two bunnies cuddling up to each other. Ilove seeing our Wilbur &amp; Jackie together. You can seethe love:heartbeat: they have for each other.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Nov 25, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Good luck. I think one of the nicest things to seeis two bunnies cuddling up to each other. I love seeing ourWilbur &amp; Jackie together. You can see thelove:heartbeat: they have for each other.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Unfortunately, there was no cuddling going on here only chasing aroundthe cage. I felt bad for Smokey so I put her back in her own cage. I'mgoing to put off any kind of bonding until after everyone has beenfixed, which means after April 4 of next year. I know they can getalong but I don't want anyone traumatized in the process. So, for now,bonding is out and separate play schedules is back in.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 25, 2006)

Blyre, did your Vet suggest you wait that long to get them fixed? We got our females done at 6 months.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Blyre (Nov 25, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Blyre, did your Vet suggest you wait that long to get themfixed? We got our females done at 6 months.
> 
> Susan:apollo:




Yeah, my vet won't do any spays or neuters for bunnies younger than 6months. Speedy is 6 months on December 4, Smokey on February 7, andDeuce on April 4.Speedy is already scheduled for December 18.As each gets to the appropriate age, they will go in and havethe procedure done. Sorry for the confusion. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the Terrific Trio. My apologies if I'd already posted them:

Speedy:







Smokey:






Deuce:






The one of Deuce is still my favorite even though it's already on heresomewhere. I have so many photos of the babies that I lose track ofwhich ones I've already posted....hehe.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 26, 2006)

It's that time of the year again here in PA andsince the temperature is starting to drop more and more, I moved thegang back into my bedroom for the winter. The girls are a little miffedabout it but sweet little Deuce just yawned and accepted it. I stillbring their cages out individually to the living room for play time andI give them a ton of attention at bedtime so they shouldn't be anyworse for wear. When Spring rolls around, they'll come back out to theliving room again. I've noticed that since they have completelyseparate play times, the level of poop and pee on the carpet hasdiminished dramatically. It may not be the perfect solution, but it'sthe best one I've got right now. 

It was strangely comforting hearing them bang around in their cageslast night as I lay there going to sleep. I really enjoy having thebabies near me and seeing their little faces first thing in the morningnever fails to put me in a good mood.

On a more serious note, I'm switching Internet services onDecember8 so I may be offline for a while. Using my cellphone as a modem hasn't panned out as well as I'd hoped and I can'tjustify the cost for the quality. I will try to squeeze some newpictures of the babies in before that time.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 26, 2006)

Blyre, is Speedy a Dutch?

susan


----------



## Blyre (Nov 26, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Blyre, is Speedy a Dutch?
> 
> susan


Susan, I've wondered about that from the first day I got her. The petstore told me she was a mix of Netherland Dwarf and Mountain Otter (Ithink), but I suspect that given the shape of her head and the coloringthat there some dutch in her. I'm not sure for sure. She certainly fitsthe typical profile for a Dutch, doesn't she?

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Nov 27, 2006)

Tonight, I'm getting thumps and butts from thebabies. I'm not sure what they are in a mood over but I decided that anight of peace and quiet in their cages was in order. They aren't introuble by any means but some quiet time couldn't hurt them. Besides,Daddy had a hard day doing his job at the jail and is wanting some timeto himself. 

I'll get them out tomorrow for play time and pictures. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry I haven't updated the blog in a few daysbut I've been working overtime at my job and have been feeling a littleovertired lately. The seasons are changing and I'm due to for a monstercold since I haven't been sick yet this year.

Anyway....

I moved them back into the living room because the temperature gotwarmer again. It's starting to get cold but I'm going to leave themwhere they are until I have a real need to relocate them. 

The gang are having a quiet day today, eating their pellets and hay andrelaxing in their cages.I like to give them at least one day out of theweek where they can rest in their homes and not be disturbed. It's hardthough when they look so cute. Plus it gives me the chance to catch upon little things that need to be done around here.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Dec 7, 2006)

This will be my last entry in this blog for awhile since my Internet access will be cut off tomorrow. Hopefully, Ican get back online within the next month and pick this up again.

The buns are doing fine and I'm in the process of scheduling Speedy forher spay. She and Deuce both had birthdays last Monday. Speedy turned 6months old and Deuce turned 2 months old. Smokey turned 4 months old asof today and is learning how to be tempermental when it comes to goingback in her cage at the end of play time...hehe.

Not much else to say. See you all when I get back online.

Blyre


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2006)

Blyre, I'll miss your daily blogs about your babies. 

Wishing you and your Babies a very Happy Hoilday Season.

See you next year.

Susan:santawink::reindeertongue:


----------



## Blyre (Dec 11, 2006)

Apparently, my current service is still active so I wanted to squeeze in an entry.

Unfortunately, this entry is a sad one as I lost my baby boy, Deuce,tonight. I'm not sure exactly what happened. I let him out to play andstepped out of the living room for the merest of seconds and when Icame back, I found him lying on his side in a limp state with a powercord next to him. The cord had a tiny nick in it but it was enough tomake me think that Deuce had bitten it and gotten a shock. So, Igathered him up and began treating him for shock in his cage. I wrappedhim in a towel and placed him in his cage before moving the cage to adark area of the apartment in hopes that a quiet place would help himsnap out of it. After an hour or two, it became apparent that he wasgone.

Speedy and Smokey are doing fine, having been in their cages for thenight,but this accident was a grim reminder that it onlytakes a second of inattention to cause a tragedy. I really miss my babyboy and am not liking myself over not watching him more closely.

Blyre


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 11, 2006)

aWW! Blyre :no:

I'm So very sorry to hearabout Deuce he was an adorable little Boy and very muchloved. :sad:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Blyre, I'm so sorry to hear about your Baby Deuce.

Blinky Free Little One.:angelandbunny:

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry Blyre. Such a tragic accident. Binky free, Deuce.

ink iris:


----------



## Blyre (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I finally got my Internet issues straightened out and am back on a highspeed cable line again. I know I have some catching up to do so bearwith me over the next few days. Okay, some updates:

Speedy had her spay a while back and she recovered without a problem.She's back to her normal lively self and is doing all her regularrabbit stuff as she used to. The biggest change that I've seen is thatshe's no longer spraying everything in sight and seems less prone tospooking. She demands more petting these days and goes nuts when shehears the Craisin bag being opened. 

Smokey is fast becoming the proverbial grumpy bun and while she doesn'tfight with Speedy, she runs away when Speedy tries to get her to play.She's still as affectionate as ever but seems to prefer the relativesecurity of her cage over coming out and play on the carpet. I finallyconvinced her that Craisins are good things and now she can't getenough of them. She goes in for her spay in February.

Both bunnies are shedding like crazy which makes me spend more timeusing the brush with them. The shedding tends to get worse when theyget nervous and of course, Daddy ends up covered in rabbit hair...hehe.

Otherwise, the babies are doing just fine and I'm going to start working on getting some new pics of them at play and whatnot.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Jan 29, 2007)

The babies are doing well and slowly becoming agreeable toward each other.They are currently working out a few playtime issues at the moment. 

A few notes:

Speedy: Lively and occaisionally feisty. As ever, she loves to run around the living room and get into mischief as well as be the center of attention. She&#39;s the Queen of the Apartment and I think she truly knows it. I can&#39;t believe that she will be a year old in about four months. Wow, where does the time go?

Smokey: A bit schizo due to her hormones, but I&#39;m hoping that her upcoming spay will sort her out. In the meantime, I&#39;m handling her with kid gloves. Poor thing is loving and affectionate one minute and grumpy and running away the next. Doesn&#39;t know whether she&#39;s coming or going most days. Despite that, I love her to pieces.

Once all the spays are done, I am going to start looking for a breeder that handles Flemish Giants. I see one in my future...hehe.

I know you all expect new pictures but my camera isn&#39;t working quite right right now and so I have to buy a new one. Once I get that solved, new pics will definitely be on the way. 

Blyre


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 30, 2007)

Great to hear from you, Blyre!

Hey, have you seen this beauty in Media, PA?

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6938976[/url"]http://search.petfinder.com<WBR>/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid<WBR>=6938976]http://search.petfinde<WBR>r.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi<WBR>?petid=6938976[/url]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with Jordiwes, you must take a look at that beauty, and it&#39;s in your state too. I think you should phone about her.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, she is so gorgeous! I&#39;m going to look into her right away, Thanks 

I just emailed them and requested an adoption application. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Jan 30, 2007)

I just read the ARF requirements for adoption and they require written permission from my landlord to have her in the apartment. Since I had to really fight to have the girls here, I don&#39;t think she will allow a third bunny...darn it.

Oh well, I guess I&#39;ll have to work on her again...hehe.

Anyway, here&#39;s an update on the girls:

Speedy&#39;s still chasing Smokey around at play time, but no fighting. On the other hand, Smokey thumps like crazy during these moments and I&#39;m getting worried that these two may never become friends. Speedy bullies Smokey to no end and I have to consider her well being. It took an hour of holding and petting to calm her down after the latest encounter. She&#39;s scheduled for her spay on March 23 and I wonder if I should keep them separated until after the surgery and post-op recovery.

Blyre


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Blyre,

I would definitely keep them separated until after the spay. You don&#39;t want either of them to get traumatized/stressed outfrom these encounters. It will make the bonding so much harder later.

I know from experience that it&#39;s so hard to wait but it&#39;s definitely best for everyone involved.


----------



## Blyre (Jan 31, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Hi Blyre,
> 
> I would definitely keep them separated until after the spay. You don&#39;t want either of them to get traumatized/stressed outfrom these encounters. It will make the bonding so much harder later.
> 
> I know from experience that it&#39;s so hard to wait but it&#39;s definitely best for everyone involved.


 You&#39;re absolutely right, Jordi, and I&#39;ve decided to do just that because it doesn&#39;t feel right to have Smokey thumping so much every time she and Speedy are out. When Smokey is upset, everyone in range gets a thump. What a temper.

I just got done cleaning the girls&#39; cages and putting them to bed so the earlier excitement has died down. When they settle down in their cages, they are the most adorable things to watch. I never get tired of being around my babies. 

Blyre


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Im not sure how I missed you blog. ND&#39;s are the best! I am so sorry about Deuce. 

Alicia, the rabbits Ringo, Samantha,Connor,Teresa,Dallas<WBR>,and Elvis. Foster bun SweetPea and the rest of the Zoo Crew!


----------



## Blyre (Feb 1, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Im not sure how I missed you blog. ND&#39;s are the best! I am so sorry about Deuce.
> 
> Alicia, the rabbits Ringo, Samantha,Connor,Teresa,Dallas<WBR>,and Elvis. Foster bun SweetPea and the rest of the Zoo Crew!


 Between my Internet woes and my sporatic blogging due to some serious demands on my time, I&#39;m not surprised that I&#39;ve dropped from the front page a few times...hehe. Wow, that&#39;s quite a cast of characters you listed there. Give all of em a kiss on the nose for me and the girls. 

The babies are quiet and restful today because I&#39;ve been busy getting some writing time in on the computer and haven&#39;t let them out for their usual play time. Of course, they have very large cages and I gave them lots of Craisin treats so as to cut down on the grumpiness, but I had to make a decision to either work on my personal pursuits or put everything on hold so that they can come out and run around for a while. Striking a balance is hard for me because I feel like I should give them my undivided attention at play time. Unfortunately, all that time watching them leaves me with none for myself.

I still feel guilty about it though.

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

I found out today that my mom had to be admittedto the hospital due to some fluid around her lungs and though thedoctors report she's stable and lucid, the family is freaking out andeveryone's scrambling to make emergency plans to run to South Carolina.

I just got off the phone with Petsmart after asking about theirPort-a-Crate P2 Indoor/Outdoor Pet Home that I will pick up on FridayMorning to use as a travel cage for Speedy and Smokey. It has the rightdimensions to hold them, a litter box and other necessities for thetrip. It measures 36"L X 24"W X 27" H and should do the trick. I justwish I had more time to prepare the babies for an 11 hour car ride.

I have to take the babies with me. I don't want them with strangersbecause I feel that no one can take better care or love them as much asI do. I was watching them earlier playing in their cages and I foundmyself envying them their uncomplicated lives. All they worry about iswhere the next Craisin is coming from while Daddy is going apespittrying to pull together a long distance road trip at essentially thelast minute.

Please excuse my venting. 

Blyre


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

No vent all you need. Hope your mom feels better.

Alicia


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> No vent all you need. Hope your mom feels better.
> 
> Alicia


She was admitted last year around this time for a similar, though muchmore serious, thing and we worried back then. The frustrating thing forme is that I can't get away from my responsibilities here until nextFriday and I'll have this situation going through my mind from nowuntil then. 

Thanks for understanding, Jade, I really appreciate it.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 3, 2007)

See you mom is tough. 

Elvis sends your mom a kiss.







Alicia and Elvis


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

My mom would love that, thanks. I turned awayfrom the computer for a second and when I came back I saw both thegirls standing up and staring at Elvis on the screen....hehe.

He's got their seal of approval. 

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your mother Wallace. Ihope she gets better real soon. I bet if you can sneek yourbabies into see her they woud really cheer her up. All I haveto do when I'm not feeling well is just look/hold one of our babies.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh no! i'm sorry to hear about your mum,Wallace!

Sending lots of good thoughts!

:hug2:

cheryl


----------



## Blyre (Feb 3, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Oh no! i'm sorry to hear about your mum,Wallace!
> 
> Sending lots of good thoughts!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Dear, that means so much to me. It's going to be chaos aroundhere for the next week while I make decisions to get ready to roll. DoI board the babies with my Vet? Do I take them with me? Am I making theright choice that won't cause them any unnecessary stress? Can I pulleverything together before my head explodes?

Ugh....

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe take them for some drives and see how they feel.

Alicia


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry your mom isn't doing well. I hope she recovers quickly!ray:

You're under a lot of stress right now and I bet the girls can feelthat. Personally I'd recommend boarding them at thevet's. That way they don't have to deal with the car ride anda bunch of hectic, worried people and you don't have to worry abouttaking care of them while you should be dealing with yourfamily. Just my :twocents

I hope you can work everything out.:hug2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, and I canunderstand how stressed your are. I think I agree with Naturestee, andmaybe board your girls at the vet. At least you know they will be insafe hands, and you won't be stressed even more, worrying about thejourney. I know you will miss each other, but with all you have goingon, it may be the best option.

I will be thinking of you all.

Jan


----------



## Blyre (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind words but what makesthis situation the most stressful isn't the girls or the drive butrather the fact that I have responsibilities here that I'm expected tosimply drop at a moment's notice and forget the consequences.

I love my Mom dearly and would love to be at her side but I have billscoming up that need paying, people here that count on me, and I reallydon't want to leave the girls here while I'm down South.

I just got my life reasonably stable for the first time in about twoyears and I really like the way it's going at this moment in time.

Ugh, I'm venting again....

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

I repeat vent all you need. :hug:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 6, 2007)

I spoke to my Mom today and although she's ingood spirits, she is going to need open heart surgery due to clogged orblocked arteries. We spent quite a few minutes discussing her situationand I had to tell her that I couldn't afford to go down there and bewith her. She understood and I made solid (hopefully) plans to comevisit in September and bring the babies down to see her.

The babies are doing well today, no problems to report. I took a napafter getting off the phone with my Mom and I took Smokey in with me tosnuggle with. She was a doll, playing under the blankets and floppingout beside me as I napped. She was such a good girl that I felt alittle guilty about having to take her back to her cage. Of course, sheleft a little spot in my bed, but that's to be expected so I wasn't toobothered by it.

I started wondering today if maybe Smokey's scent and hormones are whatmakes Speedy chase her around the living room on the few occaisionsthat they are out together. It's probably just a domination thing butthey are separated until after Smokey's spay.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

*hugs*

Lots of prayers coming from this way.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 7, 2007)

I found out today that my Mom's surgery has beenscheduled for next Monday. She told me that she had put it off longenough (19 years) and it was time to get it dealt with. What a lady,huh folks? 

Anyway update on the bunnies:

Last night, I built a sort of attached playpen out of NIC cubes fromthe last time I tried building a rabbit home and set it up with Speedyand Smokey's cages. Speedy had no problem with it. Of course, as longas Speedy can get her craisins, she's a happy camper either way. Thepen space is small right now but over time I will enlarge it as theybecome more used to the freedom. I think having them run all over theliving room was having a negative effect in terms of them getting alongwith each other and with me. On the other hand, Smokey is not a happycamper because she hasn't realized that although Speedy is out, shecan't come over to harass her. She's been thumping on and off for thelast few minutes. I think once she realizes that she can come and go asshe pleases, she should be okay.

Wallace

P.S. Thanks Alicia


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2007)

Anytime! 

Your mom sounds like one tough cookie. The world needs more women like her.

Craisins are a bribe here. Works every time.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, Mama's the best. 

My morning at work started off quite unexpectedly. Yesterday I madearrangements with a colleague to take a look at two bunnies,awhite dwarf with red eyes and specks of brown on his earsand ajet black lop female (BIG BUNNY) with soft brown eyes,that he needed to rehome because his kids weren't taking careof them anymore and his only other alternative was to take them toauction. I felt bad about this and told him that I would look at themand if I liked them that I would take them into my home.

Overnight, I started thinking about how my hands are full with Speedy and Smokey so I had considered saying no thanks.

And then I went to work.....

My colleague had left the two bunnies in their cage and had depositedthem on the front steps of my warehouse in the early morning bittercold. Thankfully, my coworkers found them and brought them inside sothey would be warm. They had no food or water with them and their cageenvironment was absolutely filthy. I mean grosser than gross. We gotthem through the day by giving them water in small paper cups and smallbits of carrots and safe vegetables.

Then I got on the phone....

And I gave this gentleman, who is a friend of mine by the way, a pieceof my mind for leaving the two for me in such a irresponsible way. Hekept assuring me that they would be fine, that they had been eating allthe night before, and that any water he would have left with them wouldhave frozen and not been drinkable. Pretty darned convenient excuses ifyou ask me. Suffice it to say that I couldn't possibly give them backunder those circumstances.

And then I got them home...

The first thing I had to do was to separate them for obvious reasonsseeing as neither one had been spayed or neutered. I had a smaller cagealready for the boy so I fixed it up the best I could with newspapersand hay on the bottom, gave him a bowl of food and a full water bottleand left him to settle in. The size of the girl is problematic so Iscrubbed and scrubbed (ICK!) the old cage down the best I could and didthe newspaper and hay on the bottom treatment before feeding andwatering her as well. 

Now there are four....

I named the boy Sunrise and the girl Sunset because they sounded likecool names and that they are so different from each other, like nightand day. The birth information on them is sketchy but indicates theywere born sometime in May of last year. I have them set up for surgerythis coming Monday so that will eliminate any unplanned additions to myhousehold and allow me to move them back in together in one cage.

May I get a Moderator to please change the name of this blog to "And then there were Four" Please? 

Thanks,

Wallace


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness!

Great for you for rescueing those babies! Yikes, I hope nobunny is pregnant!

I can't wait for pics!

And I'll change the title for you.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, Jordi, I really appreciate and I'mcrossing my fingers that Sunrise and Sunset didn't go into "solareclipse" before they got to me. I would be highly perturbed and have tosee out my friend to pay the costs of that surprise.

You know, I've seen some disgusting things in my 39 years on thisplanet but none of it disturbs me more than the actions (or inactions)of people who just don't give a darn. People like that are the worstbecause nothing you do or say can touch them enough to make adifference. 

I am so glad that I have a huge living room...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

So when do we get pictures?


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So when do we get pictures?


I need to buy a new camera because my old one isn't working right so itmay be a while. I assure you and everyone else reading that there WILLbe pictures of ALL the babies soon...hehe 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok I guess I can wait. onder:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok I guess I can wait. onder:


I'll tell you this: Sunset looks very much like your black bun 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

*Blyre wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ok I guessI can wait. onder:
> ...


Oh really. I might just have to take a drive....


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *Blyre wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


She is SUCH a big girl but she's so babyish that it's hard for me to put her down at times and I just got her...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

So I can't hold her? :devil


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh, you can sure try I've barelyhad her a day and she's only let me hold her a few times and only havesome serious convincing.


Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh. 

I will behave. We are at max capacity(sp?).


----------



## cheryl (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh i am so looking forward to seeing pictures of Sunset and Sunrise! 

You are so sweet to take these two into your home,i'm sure they really appreciate it

cheryl


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

I just let Speedy out to run around she tried tobully Sunset through the cage bars. Sunset turned around andgave Speedy a chomp on the left front paw for her trouble. I checkedover Speedy's wound and it looked worse than it really was althoughSpeedy seemed a bit chagrined over the encounter. 

I hope this isn't a sign of things to come.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind once everyone is fixed hormones will go down.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, Speedy is the only one who is fixed right now. Right now, she's giving Sunset's cage a very wide berth.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep in mind I have 6. Two are not neutred.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Keep in mind I have 6. Two are not neutred.


Oy vey, do you have daily fun or what? hehe

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Connor has a stuffie. Ringo I plan on getting him one. I have videos of Connordoing it.


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Im just catching up on all the new developments. 

Im so sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep her in my prayers and I hope that her surgery goes well. 

Bless you for taking these two bunnies in. Some people are justignorant as to the feelings and needs of animals. Im glad you gave yourcoworker a piece of your mind. 

Now, I cant wait to see some pics. Your crew has doubled overnight!


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

I put Speedy to bed a few minutes ago and Ithink for a while, I'm going to limit the buns to their cages until theatmosphere stabilizes more around here. Speedy is tending to her paw,Smokey is trying to ignore everything in favor of a mouthfull of hay,Sunrise is eating his pellets, and Sunset is playing in her cage.

I've got to get rid of that cage they came in but it will have to dountil I can find a cage large enough to accomodate her. Even though Icleaned it pretty thoroughly, the idea of her being in it makes my skincrawl every so slightly.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Oh i am so looking forward to seeing pictures of Sunset and Sunrise!
> 
> You are so sweet to take these two into your home,i'm sure they really appreciate it
> 
> cheryl


I almost missed your reply, Cher, and thanks for the gushing. 

I can tell already that Sunrise and Sunset appreciate being here andI'm glad to have them. I feel that my little bunny bunch is nowcomplete...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what I said when I got Ringo. Next daySamantha. Than seven months later Connor. Than a month later Teresa.Ten months later Dallas. Month later Elvis.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> That is what I said when I got Ringo. Next day Samantha.Than seven months later Connor. Than a month later Teresa. Ten monthslater Dallas. Month later Elvis.


I have to set some limits because my landlord isn't too keen on me having pets...heh.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

They know we have some not how many...


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> They know we have some not how many...


The worst thing that can happen is that I pay a pet deposit which Iwill gladly do for the babies. You know, I really love holding Sunset.There's just something about holding a big honkin rabbit...lol.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh Im just catching up on all the new developments.
> 
> Im so sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep her in my prayers and I hope that her surgery goes well.
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks Haley. Some things in life you just know you have to do andthis was one of them. I just couldn't believe that this guy, whoapparently used to be a breeder once upon a time, would allow suchconditions to exist. But to their credit, the buns don't seem the worsefor their situation. They'll be taken care of on Monday so I'll know ifany followup care may be needed.

I didn't expect to go to four buns right away but I'm happy to makeroom for them. As soon as I can get another camera, I vow to flood thisblog with pics of all my little babies...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, it's just eerily quiet around here rightnow. All and I mean ALL the bunnies are sacked out in their cages. Nochomping, chewing, scratching or anything. On the other hand, I justcaught Sunset doing a little binky in her cage which was really cool tosee. I love it when bunnies binky; it makes me feel that I'm doing agood job as their provider.

Wallace


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, wow! Congrats on your new babies! I can't wait for pictures.:jumpforjoy:

Here's hoping these babies don't give you more babies.:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 9, 2007)

Unless that happens between now and Monday he has them going into the vet.:shock:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 9, 2007)

Today, I went over to Petsmart after work andshopped for Sunset's new home. They didn't have any rabbit cages thatwould fit her so I opted instead for a 30" dog crate. I then filled itwith a fleece-like dog comforter, a new square litter box and aslightly larger food bowl to replace the cereal bowl that I was using.Seems to be working out all right so far. She doesn't have the ramps ofthat ferret cage she and Sunrise came in, but she has enough room tostretch out and move around without feeling too cramped. Of course, shegot a new willow ball toy that has a bell inside that she can chew andfling around to her heart's content. Anything would be an improvementto that (ugh) old cage she was in.

I let her out earlier while I was fixing up her new home andunfortunately she made a beeline to Speedy's cage and began fighting soher time out was very short-lived. Right now, she'sstretching out and appears to be enjoying her new home. I didn't get achance to work on Sunrise's home, but there's always tomorrow.

I also stocked up on plenty of litter, food, and hay because I'm nowproviding for four bunnies instead of just two, but it's all quietaround here tonight. 

Yes, there will be pictures soon and especially of the old cage beforeI throw it out in the nearest dumpster. I live by the Wiccan Rede thatsays to do no harm but after seeing Sunrise and Sunset's plight, Iseriously considered breaking it and dealing with the Universe'sconsequences later. 

Blyre


----------



## Blyre (Feb 9, 2007)

For the first time since I had Munchkin, I havea use for the clip on food bowl that had been sitting in my pet supplycanister. Sunset is now the proud owner of a food bowl that cannot bespilled...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 10, 2007)

A slight revision to my spay/neuter timetablehad to be made due to a slight plumbing problem that appeared lastnight. As a result, Sunrise's neuter had to be pushed back to the endof March so he'll go down to the Vet at the same time as Smokey for herspay. Ain't life grand?

Speedy and Smokey have been pretty quiet today. I think it may have todo with Sunrise and Sunset's arrival and my attention being diverted togetting them properly settled in. Compared to Speedy and Smokey,Sunrise and Sunset haven't had it too good up to now and I'm trying toget them up to speed on what it means to be a spoiled houserabbit...hehe.

Sunrise has been pretty laid back. He's been basically eating,drinking, pooping and peeing in his cage between loudly flopping downand playing with his toys. He's a good little boy and I know that Ishould give him more attention but Sunset has taken up the most of mytime.

Sunset....ahh, my big beautiful girl. So eager to be petted and wantingso much love and attention, not to mention a decent sized home to liearound in. Two days ago, the poor thing was in a ferret cage withSunrise. Now she's in a medium sized dog crate with lots of toys, food,hay and water. Speaking of water, man can that girl drink! She mustdrink 3/4 of a 32 oz bottle in about a day because it seems likeeverytime I turn around I'm filling it up again. She's taken to herlitter box like she was born to it and eats eats eats. It's true thatwhoever said that big bunnies make big poops. I'm here to tell you thatthems some massive puffs coming out of that critter. Anyway, I had toreplace a pet bed in her cage with a towel topped with a large grassmat because the curved sides were like pooper off ramps and that shewas emptying her little bladder on it every chance she got. She'sgetting used to me holding her, which is good because when she squirms,she can really set up a motion. She loves being petted and scratched onthe head and nose. I've even heard her purr a few times. 

Anyway, enough gushing about my mega-rabbit. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, another Sunday around here and the bunnieskept me hopping (heh) for the better part of the morning with feedingand watering. Nobody had hay this morning! I couldn't believe it sothere I was going from cage to cage filling up their racks with freshhay and dishing out their pellets. After all that, everyone settleddown to their breakfasts. Speedy and Smokey were a breeze to take careof compared to Sunrise and Sunset. I better get used to filling waterbottles more than every two days. Sunset can take down 3/4 of a 32 ozbottle in about a day while Sunrise can drink half of a 16 oz bottle inabout the same time. 

Sunset was so cute nudging me for pets while I was trying to feed her.I didn't even have the bowl in place before her head was in it andmunching away. She didn't even worry about me adjusting her bowl, shejust kept on eating. After she ate, she played with her toys for awhile and then laid down on her mat and started napping.

I took Sunrise out for a little cuddle today and when I wasn't pettinghis head (he really likes that) he kept trying to climb out onto myshoulders for a look around. I got my first purr out of him today whilepetting his head. He's such a good boy.

Speedy and Smokey were pretty quiet today, more so since I movedSunrise and Sunset a few more inches away from their cages. They'vebeen mostly napping today.

Well, not much more to say except that I'm working on getting a new camera and hope to have pictures again here very soon.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

By popular request, here are the first pics of my new bunnies:

First Sunrise. One picture was taken using flash and one without. Iwasn't sure how well he would photograph given the light conditions inmy living room:












And now, my mega-bunny, Sunset. I took a number of shots in hopes thatsomeone might be able to shed some light on her breed. It's hard for meto tell because she has aspects of different breeds:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute! Thank you for posting them.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Very cute! Thank you for posting them.


No problem. I just hope Soos doesn't go into sugar shock from seeing them...hehe 

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Funny, they are adorable. Look at that face on Sunset. I WANT I WANT I WANT.

Pennsylvania isn't too far from me (I think, I did drive thruPittsburgh once going down to Myrtle Beach got lost of course) so I cancome and Bunny Nap when you are working.

Now we need pictures of your other Two, they will feel left out.

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

Heh. She is right.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Very Funny, they are adorable. Look at that faceon Sunset. I WANT I WANT I WANT.
> 
> Pennsylvania isn't too far from me (I think, I did drive thruPittsburgh once going down to Myrtle Beach got lost of course) so I cancome and Bunny Nap when you are working.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command, Lady Soos. Soon, soon, soon. 

Wallace


----------



## Haley (Feb 11, 2007)

They are adorable, Wallace! Bless you for taking them in.

Sunrise looks like a dwarf breed to me, and Sunset has lop ears? I dont know too much about breeds, but they sure are gorgeous!


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> They are adorable, Wallace! Bless you for taking them in.
> 
> Sunrise looks like a dwarf breed to me, and Sunset has lop ears? I dont know too much about breeds, but they sure are gorgeous!



They were headed for an uncertain future at a local auction and I couldn't let that happen. Thanks, I love em bunches. 

Sunset appears to have helicopter ears though I have seen her have themboth up at brief times. I'm calling her a Flemish-Lop mix until I canbe more positive. She's developing a penchant for thumping when shewants attention....hehe.

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 11, 2007)

OK Wallace, it's been almost half an hour since you promised pictures. :tantrum:arty0002::dancing:LOL

Susan:waiting:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> OK Wallace, it's been almost half an hour since you promisedpictures. :tantrum:arty0002::dancing:LOL
> 
> Susan:waiting:



ROFL!!!!!

Love ya too, Soos 

Wallace


----------



## naturestee (Feb 11, 2007)

Cuties!

I agree, Sunrise looks like a dwarf bun. It's harder to tellwith Sunset, a weight would help. She doesn't look *that* bigto me, maybe a mini lop mix? My 10 lb New Zealand boy wouldbarely be able to move in a 30 inch dog crate, but she looks prettycomfy. You're just used to all those tiny little beasts.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Cuties!
> 
> I agree, Sunrise looks like a dwarf bun. It's harder to tellwith Sunset, a weight would help. She doesn't look *that* bigto me, maybe a mini lop mix? My 10 lb New Zealand boy wouldbarely be able to move in a 30 inch dog crate, but she looks prettycomfy. You're just used to all those tiny little beasts.


You're right about that. She's the biggest bun I've ever had and I love it.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

Some brand new shots of my babies, Speedy and Smokey:

Speedy:
















And now Smokey. I'm not sure how well you can see her though:

Smokey:
















Enjoy!

Wallace

P.S. Hey Soos! Soon enough for you? LOL


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

Nope to long. :no:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Nope to long. :no:



I guess it would be if one was watching the thread like a hawk...lol

It occurred to me that since Sunset is going in for her spay tomorrowmorning that I might need to keep her eating a little more tonight so Iwent in and gave her an extra 1/3 cup of pellets after packing up abaggie of pellets to take down with her.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

*Blyre wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nope to long. :no:
> ...




:shock2:I would never do that. :tongue


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> *Blyre wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...



No never...not you 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

*Blyre wrote:*


> *JadeIcing wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Blyre wrote:*
> ...




:angel:&lt;---


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

You're too much, Alicia. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 11, 2007)

There is never enough of me.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> There is never enough of me.



hehehe

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 12, 2007)

Finally, I had to go out tonite, but the firstthing I did when I got home was check my email. You didn'tdisappoint me. They are so cute, Thanks Wallace itwas worth the wait. Good luck tomorrow Sunset, I will be waiting foryour Daddy to give me a full report.

Nite Wallace

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 12, 2007)

Sunset's spay went without a hitch and she'sresting comfortably back home. The vet tech said that she was veryfriendly and was easy to work with. I still don't have a clue what herbreed is but she weighed in at 4 lbs. 4 lbs? That would mean that sheis only a pound or two lighter than Smokey.

I was very relieved to hear that she wasn't carrying any kits when theyopened her up. It was tough making the decision to have them abortedshould they be found but I was looking at what was best for Sunset andmyself. There was just no way that I could care for a litter of kittenson top of 4 growing bunnies. I'm just glad that my decision was arelatively empty one.

Anyway, Sunset also had a physical exam prior to the surgery and passedwith flying colors. I'm very happy that she's back and I'm lookingforward to finally giving her some real play time. For now, I have torestrain myself from fussing over her while she rests.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad all is well! :bunnydance:You got her home and I got Elvis.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 12, 2007)

I haven't seen her eat or drink anything yet butshe's tired and wanting to rest after the surgery. I made sure she hadplenty to eat and drink so she should be fine. I can tell she'ssomewhat groggy because when I was petting her head she didn't push upagainst my hand like she normally does.

I just have to keep things quiet for a few days and she should be fine. Two down, two to go...hehe.

I'm glad you've got Elvis back, Alicia. How's he doing?

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 12, 2007)

I temporarily moved Sunset back to my bedroom sothat she have some relative peace and quiet to rest. The movements ofthe other bunnies kept waking her up. I'll probably keep her back withme for a few days until she's feeling better and then return her to theliving room.

Sunrise is doing well. He's lounging, eating, drinking, and doing othernormal rabbit stuff and accepting lots of pets from me. I haven'tstarted litter box training him yet because I want to wait until afterhis neuter. I'm dying to give him his own house but it takes up toomuch space in the cage he's in at the moment. So does the corner litterbox so that will have to wait until I can move into a cage like Speedyand Smokey's.

Speedy and Smokey know something's going on but they don't know whatyet. Speedy's been doing a Bunny 250 in her cage ever since I got home.She jumps up on her house, chews the cage bars, and then jumps backdown to repeat. It's actually quite fun to watch. Smokey has been busytrying to sniff Sunrise through her cage bars since I moved their cagesnext to each other. 

I'll be glad once all the spays and neuters get done so I can restartthe litter box training. Once that's underway, then I can work onbonding all the babies to each other and coming up with a groupaccomodation plan that will work.

Of course, most of this is still theoretical...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 13, 2007)

Sunset's starting to move around and even eat alittle judging from the poops I found when I decided to give her alittle out time. I probably shouldn't do that because of her recentsurgery but I can tell that she appreciated it and she knows how muchshe can do right now.

Sunset and Speedy aren't getting along right now. I think it's becauseSpeedy feels that she's being challenged so far as who's the top bunaround here. Personally, I think it's moot because that's me butthey're rabbits and that's what they do....hehe.

Sunrise is using his house and litterbox more and more. He probablyfeels more like a real rabbit by being able to use a hiding placeinstead of being out in the open. He loves sitting on top of his houseand surveying his surroundings. Surveying, yes, coming out, no. Heappears perfectly content to stay in his cage and watch what's goingon. I'd love for him to come out and play but I don't want to force itright now. As long as he's happy, I'm happy.

Smokey is somewhat of an enigma right now. She hasn't been aggressivetoward anyone so far and seems to make herself available for nosesniffs and other greetings. I think there's a real potential for herand Sunset to be friends.

Speedy, well what can I say? She's the top of the bunny heap and nowshe has competition. She's fine as long as Sunset isn't near her cage.But when Sunset is near, Speedy will gnaw away at the bars, throwherself at them, and do anything she can to bite the other rabbit. Isure hope this is a temporary thing because I'd love for all my bunniesto get along.

Wallace


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 13, 2007)

Your bunnies are great!!  So adorable...&lt;333


----------



## Blyre (Feb 14, 2007)

*CookieNCream wrote: *


> Your bunnies are great!!  So adorable...&lt;333



Thanks, they are my babies 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 14, 2007)

Tonight, I have some good news and somenot-so-good news. The NSG news is that due to a mistake on my part ofletting Speedy and Sunset out at the same time to play, they got into afight and Speedy took an ugly bite from Sunset that I'm afraid willmean her going to the Vet to have it looked at. I took a bite as wellbut it's nothing serious.

On the other hand, since Sunset is now spayed, I'm able to move her andSunrise back into one cage together. Since they came to me together, itseems right that they should live together. They're having a minorgrunting argument right now, but they're getting along quite well.Sunrise was even grooming her ears earlier tonight. If things shouldget out of hand, I will of course, separate them but I think that won'tbe necessary. I'm going to have to get a bigger dog crate down the roadthough to give them more space.

Speedy is resting in her cage. She's not grinding her teeth and she'sas lively as ever, but I'm making that Vet appointment first thing inthe morning. 

Smokey is sitting on top of her house watching the exchange betweenSunrise and Sunset. It's probably very entertaining to her since shedoesn't seem to want to be the center of attention.

That's all I have for now. I'll get pictures of the happy (heh)couple soon.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 15, 2007)

Speedy saw theVet today and afterchecking the wound, decided that it wasn't as bad as it appeared andswabbed it out with kind ofsolution before giving me oralantibiotics to give her twice a day after a little yogurt. She feltthat it was good as a precaution.

Syringing a rabbit. Poor Speedy hates my guts right now because Daddyput that stuff in her mouth. She actually bared her teeth at me when Iwas trying to introduce her to strawberry yogurt. I managed to get somein her (I don't force feeding) so at least she now knows what yogurttastes like. Unfortunately, she may now associate it as somethingnon-treat-like.

Speedy doesn't fight the syringe; she just stops swallowing and lets itrun down her cheeks to get all over me. Poor thing doesn't realize thatI'm doing this to keep her healthy. It may take a lot of craisins toget me back into her good graces...hehe

In other news, I took some NIC panels that I wasn't doing anything withand made a run for Sunrise and Sunset. That way they can play and I canget other things done. It's detachable so they can still potentiallyrun around the living room. I'm just trying to cut down on theprobability of fights breaking out at the wrong times.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 16, 2007)

The NIC run only lasted for a couple hours atbest before I took it down. All the bunnies are back to being able torun around as they see fit. I also had to separate Sunrise and Sunsetbecause the boy was just driving her nuts trying to hump her in thecage and since he's going in for a neuter next month and is going toneed some down time afterward, it made sense to me to go ahead andseparate him now.

Speedy is not happy with me right now because of me feeding her yogurtand then her antibiotics. She's not very eager to try new things whichmakes it difficult to medicate her. But I persevere and do a lot oflaundry...hehe.

Smokey is well Smokey. She's been very well behaved but low key,preferring to do her thing and not be bothered. She's gotten better attaking pets but is still tentative about anything more.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay first off, my mom went through heroperation fine and I've been told that she should be going back homevery soon. It's a big relief to my mind and I'm continuing with makingplans to go visit her sometime in the Spring. I'm fighting off a nastycold right now and it's definitely affected my mood.

Speedy is not happy with me over the yogurt eating and medicine taking.In fact, earlier tonight, she kicked while I was loading up the syringeand a good portion ended up on me and her fur. It took me quite awhilebrushing it out of her fur. Otherwise, her wound ishealing nicely and she's in excellent spirits. She still doesn't getalong with Sunset though. At the moment she working on conquering herfear of the hardwood floor by running around behind the cages. I thinkshe uses the opportunity to tease Sunset.....hehe.

Smokey is a little darling although she was a little miffed with meearlier when I had to raise my voice with Sunset and started thumpingup a storm. However, once I gave her some craisins and some play time,she was her happy little playful self again. I swear she gets prettierevery day.

Sunrise is doing well, eating and whatnot. In fact, he's probably themost mellow and introspective rabbit I've ever known. As long asthere's food and water, he's happy as a clam hanging out in his cage.In fact, he hardly ever comes out to play. I offer him plenty ofopportunities, but he just flops down and rests while looking at theopen cage door.

Sunsetexhibited a few bad habits that I had hoped I wouldn'tsee. The first was when she started dragging her litter box all aroundthe cage. She started doing it when Speedy would run past the cornerwhere the box was located. I had to punch a few holes in it and securein place with zipties. The next bad habit she exhibited was partly myfault. She got somewhat cage aggressive when I tried to play a gamethat I used to do with my cat when I was a kid at home. Well, Sunsetdidn't like my hands moving quickly back and forth across her carpetand she lunged at me. It's hard to respond to a negative behavior whenyou instigated it. Even though I was wrong, I still had to press herhead down and say no. She was upset over that but a handful of craisinsput me back in her good graces.

Right now, the bunnies are watching The Hulk on SciFi and snacking onhay. It's actually quite amusing to watch them following the action onthe screen.

I hope this doesn't sound too much like a science report. I have a tendency to write things like this using that voice.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Today is not one of my favorite Sundays becauseI'm still fighting off this cold I have. I feel better but not by much.Then I got grumpy with my sister over text messaging because she sentme a message that I found irritating.

Anyway, enough about me. Here's the latest on the babies:

Speedy finished off her medicine and is gratefully enjoying not havingDaddy shove stuff down her throat. I checked her wound last night and Icould barely find it. Otherwise, she's her normal feisty self and Icount that as a positive.

Smokey is, well there's nothing new going on with her, doing very well.Nothing seems to touch her these days. No medical problems, no behaviorout of whack to content with. She's just a sweet normal bunny.

Sunrise got his nails clipped by me today and believe me when I saythat neither of us particularly enjoyed the task. He fought me everystep of the way, but in the end his nails were trimmed down to a properlength and he got some craisins and play time as a reward. 

Sunset has been relatively quiet today, watching the world go by in thecomfort of her well-appointed dog crate. She's starting toget used to Speedy running past her cage which explains the slowdecrease in grunting and throwing herself against the crate bars.

Anyway, that's it for today. Enjoy. 

Wallace


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Wallace, Sorry about your cold andI hope that you get to feeling better soon.I justwanted to tell you how much I have been enjoying your stories aboutyour babies.I have 2 larger older rabbit and I knowhow much work they are so with 4 you have got your handsfull!! 

My babies are about 5 or 6 years old. They were given to meso I do not know their actual age. I suspect that they wereabout 6 months or so whenI got them. I also suspectthat they were throw away bunnies from Easter. I have learneda lot from them and they are so sweet. I guess you can tellthatI love them. I got so tickled when you weretalking about one of your new buns being so big and then it weighed 4lbs. My Trixie weighs 9.5 lbs and Trouble weighs 8.5lbs. They were much smaller than that when I gotthem,I didn't realize that they would get so big.Oh well, more bunny to cuddle with. Thanks forsharing. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks 2bunmom for the kind words. I usually get about 2 colds per year and I had one earlier on so I guess I was due...hehe.

Yeah, four buns definitely keep me busy around here and each has theirown separate and distinct personality. Speedy is the bossy one who isalways trying to get her own way with the others. Smokey is the sweetsensitive one who wants to make friends with everyone. Sunrise is themellow one who loves to play but sometimes needs a little push to getstarted. And of course, Sunset is the one who loves to throw her weightaround, figuratively and literally. I still have a hard time believingthat she's only 4 pounds.

I love em all and everything I do for them is totally worth the effort. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad your mom is good!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Glad your mom is good!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:



So am I. After all, we only have one mother. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 18, 2007)

This is new. For the first time since I gotthem, Sunrise asked to come out of his cage by chewing on the cagebars. I hope this means that he's gotten more comfortable here and ismore settled. 

He's out right now making his rounds visiting the girls. Poor guy has no clue what's to come in about a month.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

I was playing around with my camera and took these shots. There will be more of these kind later, I promise.



























I'm afraid I still have my morning scrub and hair so bear with it and enjoy! hehe

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Aww how sweet.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2007)

Yay - 'Man with Bun' pics ! Good ones too!

Glad to hear your mom is doing OK - now you just need to get rid of your cold!
Jan


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Yay - 'Man with Bun' pics ! Good ones too!
> 
> Glad to hear your mom is doing OK - now you just need to get rid of your cold!
> Jan



Yeah, this cold's been kicking my butt but it seems to be going away slowly. I'm glad that you liked the pics. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

Mucho pictures coming! hehe

Me and Smokey:


























Me and Sunrise:





















Me and Sunset:
















Sunrise and Sunset weren't too thrilled with having their pics takenlike this but they suffered through it. I think it's dawning on themthat there's a price to be paid for living as spoiled houserabbits...lol.

Anyway, enjoy the new pics! 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 2, 2007)

There hasn't been much going on in the lives of my babies so I didn't feel the need to post any new entries until now. 

For a few days, I put Sunrise and Sunset back in the same cage togetherand they got along fine until I started noticing urine spots on thewall behind their shared cage and Sunset's fur feeling a little ummfunny as if something had been poured or, dare I say it? _sprayed onit. _

Suffice it to say that Sunrise was moved back to his old cage untilafter he's neutered and I can provide them both with a large enoughcage to accomodate them. It's kind of funny that as soon as Sunrise wasin his own cage, Sunset started demanding pets from me. I guess thelittle boy was bugging the big girl a little too much...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

Silly bunnies.

How is you mom?


----------



## Blyre (Mar 3, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Silly bunnies.
> 
> How is you mom?



I haven't gotten too many updates lately but I'm told that she is still in the hospital and responding well to treatment. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 4, 2007)

Today I've come to the conclusion that I reallyneed to move Sunrise and Sunset into bigger cages for their owncomfort. Sunrise's cage is sized enough to give him the basics but notall the stuff my buns are used to getting. Sunset's 30" dog crate isworking okay but there isn't enough room to put a sleeping house inthere for her and that bugs me.

Sunrise has been playing with Speedy in her cage and so far therehasn't been a problem. The only person he hasn't been introduced to yetis Smokey for obvious reasons. I also can't help but think how I'd loveto have two more bunnies to be friends for Sunset and Smokey but Idon't know if I could really handle having 6 bunnies. 

Smokey's been a little brat of late but I'm chalking her behavior up tohormones. She and Sunrise are going in for their procedures on the 26th.

Speedy's battle wounds appear to have healed up nicely which relievesme to no end. I don't like to see blood on any of my bunnies especiallymy heart bunny. Right now she's dealing withSunrise wantingto hump her...hehe. There's been no fighting thus far so I haven't hada problem letting him spend the day with her. 

I tried to get some pictures of the babies today but the batteries diedin my camera and I have to wait until next Friday to replace them. Ialso really need a camera with a faster shutter speed so I can catchbinkies. Can someone recommend a decently priced digital camera thatwould fit the bill?

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 8, 2007)

After much thought and some creative help fromSpring (thank you!!), I have decided that Sunrise and Sunset willhenceforth be known as Chipper and Nipper after the RCA doggies. Ithink these names better fit their personalities. 

Wallace


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow...what a journey you've been through!

I'm so horrible at keeping up with everyone's blogs...so please excusemy not having said anything thus far...though I did read about Chipperand Nipper's story before. I thought I'd sent you a reply ortwo, but I didn't see them...or maybe I'm just tired. Hehe!!

Anyway, your babies are so adorable, and clearly so happy!  

I never really send you hello's, so I thought I'd send you a great big one, hehe!

*Hello! :wave2

*Givethose babies kisses from me and the girls here! 

Hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Who is Chipper? Who is Nipper?


----------



## Blyre (Mar 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Who is Chipper? Who is Nipper?



Chipper is the White Male ND and Nipper is the Black Female Mini-lop(?). 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 9, 2007)

Tonight's play time turned into an impromptubonding session between Speedy and Chipper and it went great. Theyplayed and played as well as using me as a jungle gym...hehe. 

Chipper just gets along with all the other bunnies. It's probablybecause he's the only boy surrounded by girls but who cares so long asthere's no fighting, eh? I just wish the girls could get along witheach other.

Wallace


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2007)

We need pictures of the Happy Bunnies.:jumpforjoy::tantrum:arty0002::bunnydance:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Blyre (Mar 11, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> We need pictures of the HappyBunnies.:jumpforjoy::tantrum:arty0002::bunnydance:
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:



It's somewhat premature to say that they are exactly "happy" with eachother. More like peaceful coexistence intermingled with moments ofintense chaos but I hear you. I need to buy a new camera because theone I have has a very slow shutter speed. 

Wallace


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Blyre-Gotta love men with bunnies! They are so cute. Great pics too!


----------



## Blyre (Mar 12, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Blyre-Gotta love men with bunnies! They are socute. Great pics too!



Aww tanks  I love my babies even if they don't love each other all the time...hehe

This is a late entry tonight because I was just awoken by the sound ofbunnies fighting. When I looked in on Speedy and Smokey, they weredoing laps in their shared cage and Speedy was going crazy withnipping. Suffice it to say that I checked out Smokey and found a bite.I'm not sure how serious it is but there's no blood and Smokey doesn'tseem distressed other than rather scared. 

So, after changing around the cages once again, Speedy and Smokey arein separate cages and I'll be keeping the housing arrangements exactlythat for a long while. 

For some reason, they just don't like each other right now and I'mgoing to respect that. I'm going to call my Vet tomorrow to see whatthey want to do.

Ugh, what a night.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is my very first video of the babies. Enjoy! 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool!

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww....they're so cute!!! So much cuter in action!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cute bunnies. And it's nice to see that men talk "Baby Talk" to their Bunnies too.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Blyre (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, Guys, I really appreciate the commentsand I'm uploading a new video of Speedy to Photobucket right now. Ithink I like taking the videos over the still shots because I can catchmore of what they do when they are playing. Besides, my current cameradoes video much much better than stills. 

As for the baby talk....well, that just seems to happen...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 12, 2007)

My dear little Speedy:





Enjoy!

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Tonight, the babies are in lockdown becauseapparently the Pee Wars have started and it's a four-way conflict.They've taken to peeing in front of each others' cages and in somecases, even peeing on each other.

Smokey and Chipper aren't fixed yet but it's odd that Speedy and Nipperwould join in on this activity. They're all litterbox trained so thishas to be a deliberate attempt to send bunny insults each other. 

Silly Bunnies....hehe

In other news, I finally moved Chipper into a larger cage so he canhave the same benefits as Smokey and Speedy. He's quite happy to jumpup on his house and survey his little kingdom. I spent almost $200 thismonth on supplies including 20 pounds of pellets to make up for runningout earlier this week, a 28 qt bag of Cel-Sorb litter and a bunch ofnew toys that I intend to introduce to them very soon.

Smokey goes in for her spay on Monday 3/26/2007 and Chipper for hisneuter on 4/9/2007. The dates won't get here fast enough for me...hehe.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 24, 2007)

Not much to say today other than Nip-Nip(Nipper...hehe) finally got a playhouse for her crate so she can have aplace to sleep and hide. 

I think I've managed to finally make sure all the buns have everythingthey need to live a happy, healthy, and extremely spoiled life withme...lol

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a new video presenting my baby boy, Chipper. The camera work may be a little shaky because he was running around...hehe.


----------



## Haley (Mar 25, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Very cute bunnies. And it's nice to see that mentalk "Baby Talk" to their Bunnies too.


lol, I agree! Youre a big softie Wallace 

I am in love with all your babies. Speedy is my favorite (what can I say, I love the dutches). And I love her blue eyes!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2007)

Aww


----------



## Blyre (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes, when it comes to bunnies, I'm a big softy. They just have a way of making a beeline right for my heart. 

Today, I'm conducting an experiment where I've taken a cardboard boxwith the top and most of the front cut out and put a litterbox,pellets, and a bowl of water inside. I want to see if I can get thebuns to use it as their outside pit stop place instead of doing theirbusiness ala Pee Wars....hehe

This is also to see how they react to having their conveniences in a non-cage atmosphere.

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 26, 2007)

I just brought Smokey home from her spay and shecame through it swimmingly. She's in good spirits and resting in hercage right now. The Vet said she was friendly and well behaved and hadno problems whatsoever performing the procedure. She also weighs 4.2lbs which is interesting because that would mean that she is actuallyheavier than Nipper who is at least three times her size.

Per my Vet's instructions, I will be keeping her as calm and quiet aspossible for the next few days to give her a chance to rest. On April23, Chipper goes in for his neuter and then all my babies will be donewith that part of their lives. I had to change Chipper's appointmentbecause of a schedule conflict that came up at the last minute.

Hopefully, there won't be any more major issues come up with them.Everytime they go to the Vet, the cost cuts out getting them the nextcool bunny thing...hehe 

Wallace


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2007)

Im so happy to hear Smokey's spay went well! Did they give you some metacam for pain?

Any poops yet? I was worried each time I brought a girl home after herspay, but all started eating that night! Heres hoping Smokey has aspeedy recovery


----------



## Blyre (Mar 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Imso happy to hear Smokey's spay went well! Did they give you somemetacam for pain?
> 
> Any poops yet? I was worried each time I brought a girl home after herspay, but all started eating that night! Heres hoping Smokey has aspeedy recovery



No, no metacamthey just told me to keep her calm and quietfor a few days. This is the third bunny I've had spayed with them andthey do an awesome job of taking care of my animals.Smokey'sbeen resting ever since I got her home. I haven'tseen her use her litter box yet but I'm sure she'll get around to itsoon. She's in really good spirits.

In other news, I've been watching Nipper do binkies since I let her outfor some play time and boy can that bunny leap into the air! hehe.

Wallace


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad it went well! (Well according to you, she's not thrilled-I'm sure.)

BTW, I just watched 2 of the vids and loved them. Love thebaby talk of course. We're all the same, isn't itfunny? (Psst-My husband does it too.:shock


----------



## Blyre (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm happy to report that Smokey is eating!!!! Pooping can't be too far behind....heheh.

Wallace


----------



## Spring (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh glad to hear!!!  So great that she's recovering well.

Come on poops! 

:litterhealthy:


----------



## Blyre (Mar 26, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Glad it went well! (Well according to you, she's not thrilled-I'm sure.)
> 
> BTW, I just watched 2 of the vids and loved them. Love thebaby talk of course. We're all the same, isn't itfunny? (Psst-My husband does it too.:shock



Hehe, it's hard to talk seriously when they look that cute. It definitely brings out my paternal instincts. 

Wallace


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

Whooaaa! I just watched the lastone! Awesome! Need more for sure. Yousound just like me talking to my buns-haha.

It's commendible(sp) that you have horrible back trouble and still find ways to connect to your babies.:hug:


----------



## Blyre (Mar 27, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> Whooaaa! I just watched the last one!Awesome! Need more for sure. You sound just likeme talking to my buns-haha.
> 
> It's commendible(sp) that you have horrible back trouble and still find ways to connect to your babies.:hug:



Heh, I don't have back trouble. It's just hard to keep the camera on them when they are running at full tilt 

Today, I called the Vet and got a few days' worth of metacam doses togive Smokey. The poor girl looks like she's rather sore. I just gaveher her first dose a few minutes ago and now she's lying down.

Wallace


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 27, 2007)

*Blyre wrote:*


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Whooaaa! I just watched the last one!Awesome! Need more for sure. You sound just likeme talking to my buns-haha.
> ...


Oops, when we were on the hrs chat quite awhile back, I thoughtit was you, maybe I'm just getting you confused with someone else thatwas on-don't remember. Sorry.


----------



## Blyre (Mar 27, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> *Blyre wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *AngelnSnuffy wrote:*
> ...



Pshaw! Don't give it another thought...hehe 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank Goodness we finally have poops. I tookSmokey out for a cuddle and a little play time and she left littlebunny landmines all over the place. I never thought I'd be happy to seepoop on the carpet again...hehe.

The spay has definitely made a difference in her demeanor. She's calmerand much much less nervous than she was before. She's even starting togive kisses again, which she stopped doing for a while. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Mar 29, 2007)

Tonight, I think Smokey is starting to feelbetter because she's been a little grumpy. We're still relatively earlyin the recovery process so she might just be needing to have space andbe left alone. But she's eating, drinking, and pooping so it's all good.

Wallace


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 29, 2007)

:elephant:Yay! That's great!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Ummm where are you? Hows my babies? I mean your babies? How are you? How is your mom? 



:waiting:I am waiting.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 18, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing.:wave:


----------



## Blyre (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry it's beenso long since I updatedthis thing but it's been really busy with my job lately and I've beenpreoccupied with a game called Eve Online that I haven't had much timeto come over here.

The babies are doing fine. Smokey healed up perfectly well and is backto her usual grumpy, moody, occaisionally giving kisses self. Speedyappears to bond with me more and more these days and beginning to enjoycuddling with me more during play time. Chipper hurt one of his backlegs the other day so he's feeling a little sore. I've had to give hima few butt baths here and there but he's coming along. I rescheduledhis neuter for May 21 due to some money issues that cropped up butthat's normal. Nipper is becoming the dominant rabbit around here andthat concerns me because other than Chipper, she tends to go afterevery other bun in the apartment.

I haven't heard anything new concerning my Mom of late but the last Iheard she was doing well and was expecting to go home from the hospitalany day.

I'll try not to let so much time go by between updates. 

Wallace


----------



## Blyre (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I know it has been a very very long time since last I posted but there's been some changes to my work schedule and I'm having to put in overtime. 

In addition, this past Friday I was handed a schedule of work-related conferences that I am supposed to attend. Each conference runs a week in length and I will have to start traveling in order to be in attendance. I will have to attend two of these conferences each month until the end of the year and add new pressures from my landlord, I am being forced to rehome my bunnies.

I've always felt guilty when I couldn't give the babies the amount of attention they deserve but now I just don't have the time to give them the care they need. 

Soooo....

I'm putting a call out to the Community at large to anyone who could give one or all of them a good home. They are basically litterbox trained and are socialized to be friendly with people. They are also all spayed or neutered and in good health.

I feel terrible having to post this but unless I can find them good homes soon, I will be forced to put them up adoption at a local shelter that has expressed a willingness to accept them.

Thanks,

Wallace


----------



## Haley (Jun 25, 2007)

oh Wallace, I am so sorry to hear this. 

Are there any other alternatives to rehoming all of them? Say, maybe bonding two of them and keeping them together and finding someone to foster while youre away? Or keeping even one? I know how much you love your babies. I cant imagine how difficult this is for you.

I wish I was closer, I would watch them while youre away Please let us know if theres anything we can do to help. 

Keeping you in my prayers

Haley


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> oh Wallace, I am so sorry to hear this.
> 
> Are there any other alternatives to rehoming all of them? Say, maybe bonding two of them and keeping them together and finding someone to foster while youre away? Or keeping even one? I know how much you love your babies. I cant imagine how difficult this is for you.
> 
> ...



Yeah that!

Crystal


----------



## Blyre (Jul 10, 2007)

I found out today that the conferences that I was supposed to be attending have been postponed for the near future. Also, I reached an accomodation with my Landlord on the bunnies. She agreed to allow two and only two to stay but the rest had to go. 

What this means is that Nipper and Chipper will have to be rehomed this Friday and since I couldn't find anyone to take them, they will have to be put up for adoption at a shelter that I've visited before.

It's not a perfect solution but it's the best one I've got right now.

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 10, 2007)

I am so sorry. I wish I could do something for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Wallace, how's things been with you? Haven't heard from you in a long long time.

Susan


----------

